# What are you drinking right now?



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

I have iced coffee...need to stay awak if I need to study


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 9, 2004)

A protein shake and off to bed. Welcome to the team bro!


----------



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks a lot


----------



## tee (Mar 9, 2004)

Like jsjs said, welcome!   Im drinking Jack & Coke j/k....only water


----------



## Bigjay's Girl (Mar 9, 2004)

water, water, water


----------



## tee (Mar 9, 2004)

protein drink


----------



## digital (Mar 9, 2004)

protein shake and..........wine later


----------



## tee (Mar 9, 2004)

digital said:
			
		

> .........wine later



Rub it in! I got milk


----------



## bambam50 (Mar 10, 2004)

diet caffeine free coke


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 10, 2004)

water


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2004)

More protein drink....strawberry


----------



## digital (Mar 10, 2004)

LOL strawberry,i just got around 30lbs of eas myopro whey all in strawberry on special.i am going to shitting berrys


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 10, 2004)

still on the water


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2004)

H2O


----------



## tee (Mar 13, 2004)

Overpriced Myoplex drink


----------



## tee (Mar 13, 2004)

Apple juice


----------



## steroid (Mar 14, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Overpriced Myoplex drink



I am right now on overpriced Diet force from ABB


----------



## Powerstroke (Mar 15, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> A protein shake and off to bed. Welcome to the team bro!



Hey JS, are you over on the dieselstop board?


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 15, 2004)

i am on the diesel stop board  my nic is el diablo

i am drinking a diet dr pepper now.


----------



## Powerstroke (Mar 15, 2004)

armani1072 said:
			
		

> i am on the diesel stop board  my nic is el diablo
> 
> i am drinking a diet dr pepper now.



I'll be damned. I go by RopinandRidin over there down in the '94-'97 real truck section.   Used to anyway, I haven't been there in awhile once they cracked down on the "other" forum. A bunch of us are over at another site that has a lot less restrictions.    Pretty small world. :tongue:


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 15, 2004)

yeah i only went there a couple of times to get some info for my 2000 PS. haven't been there much either.


----------



## Powerstroke (Mar 16, 2004)

I used to spend plenty of time there. I think I've got something like 1,500 posts there but I'm on to other things. I sent you a pm.


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 16, 2004)

cool thanks got it  

drinking water now


----------



## bigjay (Mar 16, 2004)

Oj


----------



## tee (Mar 16, 2004)

vanilla protein drink


----------



## Powerstroke (Mar 16, 2004)

Coffee, I've got to be up all night moving cows......


----------



## tee (May 4, 2004)

strawberry protein drink


----------



## armani1072 (May 4, 2004)

Water


----------



## tee (May 8, 2004)

orange juice


----------



## imdaman1 (May 8, 2004)

water - just spent 2-1/2 hour pushing a fucking lawn mower


----------



## tee (May 8, 2004)

beer


----------



## imdaman1 (May 9, 2004)

cheers, Tee - I just popped open #3 myself. :Beer:


----------



## tee (May 9, 2004)

I'll catch up to ya


----------



## imdaman1 (May 10, 2004)

beer again dammit - I couldn't resist - damn that shits good! :40oz:


----------



## armani1072 (May 12, 2004)

water and a gatorade


----------



## tee (May 12, 2004)

milk


----------



## imdaman1 (May 12, 2004)

water


----------



## Powerstroke (May 19, 2004)

Jack and coke.:all_cohol


----------



## tee (May 19, 2004)

beer w/ my oatmeal


----------



## imdaman1 (May 19, 2004)

nice!  beer and oatmeal - true breakfast of champions!


----------



## Powerstroke (May 22, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> beer w/ my oatmeal



Icaramba...I'm not sure I'm man enough to handle that...Maybe Cream of Wheat, but not oatmeal.....


----------



## tee (May 22, 2004)

Beer & oatmeal isnt too bad. I really enjoy beer & fruit loops though.


out of beer....drinking water now


----------



## imdaman1 (May 22, 2004)

Tee - do you even workout dude?  Or do you just eat junk food, drink beer, and use steroids? :biggthump  :biggthump


----------



## tee (May 23, 2004)

I lift daily.  


......Drinking healthy orange juice. You made me feel bad. lol


----------



## imdaman1 (May 24, 2004)

How much vodka did you put in it? :all_cohol


----------



## tee (May 24, 2004)

Youz a funny funny guy  

Actually, I wish I had some


----------



## imdaman1 (May 24, 2004)

I got a 12pk of Mich Ultras and bottle of Svedka


----------



## tee (May 24, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> I got a 12pk of Mich Ultras and bottle of Svedka



Can I be your friend?


----------



## imdaman1 (May 25, 2004)

beer


----------



## imdaman1 (May 26, 2004)

and yes, Tee - but you can't have any of my booze! :moon:


----------



## tee (May 26, 2004)

Im turning over a new leaf and eating & drinking healthy. I need to lower my cholesterol level. 

Drinking water with a twist of lemon....how gay! lol


----------



## imdaman1 (May 26, 2004)

It'll be good for ya bro - make ya feel better.  I actually eat very healthy and drink very little - the 12pk will last me a week and the Svedka has been in my fridge for months.  I just keep it around for getting women drunk when they come over.


----------



## imdaman1 (May 26, 2004)

and yes - when you put the lemon twist in your water you instantly become a doo-doo chasin' knob-gobbler. :gay:


----------



## tee (May 26, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> and yes - when you put the lemon twist in your water you instantly become a doo-doo chasin' knob-gobbler. :gay:



LOL, Id rather be dead!


----------



## tuna (May 28, 2004)

protein shake. And my girlfriend just had a protein shake too...if you know what I mean!


----------



## tee (May 28, 2004)

tuna said:
			
		

> protein shake. And my girlfriend just had a protein shake too...if you know what I mean!



LOL, drinking plain old h2o


----------



## imdaman1 (May 29, 2004)

beer - all this drama here is drivin me back to da booze.......Ok - today being friday helps a little too.


----------



## tee (May 29, 2004)

protein drink


----------



## imdaman1 (May 29, 2004)

My girl just got a protein injection - it gave her the "shakes".


----------



## tee (May 29, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> My girl just got a protein injection - it gave her the "shakes".


----------



## imdaman1 (May 30, 2004)

Freshly squeezed and 100% pure kiwi / banana juice.


----------



## imdaman1 (May 30, 2004)

Ok - wait - I can't lie.........beer again :elephant: .


----------



## tee (May 30, 2004)

You need to join A.A! 


I'm a good boy drinking water....yuck!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 30, 2004)

Holiday weekend - excellent excuse to get sauced.  Besides AA rejected me. :40oz:


----------



## imdaman1 (May 31, 2004)

Protein shake. :ugh:


----------



## tee (May 31, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Holiday weekend - excellent excuse to get sauced.  Besides AA rejected me. :40oz:



LOL. 

Now drinking boring ol' water. I miss my brewski..pout...pout :all_cohol


----------



## tee (Jun 1, 2004)

more water


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 2, 2004)

back at work today so its water for me too.


----------



## tee (Jun 2, 2004)

cranberry juice


----------



## tee (Jun 6, 2004)

iced tea


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 6, 2004)

beer


----------



## tee (Jun 6, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> beer


You're really not helping me with my diet! lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 6, 2004)

Fruit juice.  Time to go to the gym.  I got a headache!  One too many beers last night.


----------



## tee (Jun 6, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Fruit juice.  Time to go to the gym.  I got a headache!  One too many beers last night.



That makes me feel better 

Drinking protein drink


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 6, 2004)

beer


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> beer



lush!  :all_cohol


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 7, 2004)

nah - only one tonight - drinking smoothie now. oublefin


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2004)

water


----------



## bigjay (Jun 7, 2004)

water


----------



## Nate (Jun 7, 2004)

3 scoops of vanilla Twinlab super whey....

its disgusting!


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2004)

sour milk and Myoplex. Sound better?


----------



## Nate (Jun 7, 2004)

how about come twinlab liquid amino fuel thats been sitting in the back of your car for months and is now all clumpy....


----------



## tee (Jun 7, 2004)

Nate said:
			
		

> how about come twinlab liquid amino fuel thats been sitting in the back of your car for months and is now all clumpy....



MMMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nate (Jun 8, 2004)

now its a grape Carbo force with a teaspoon of ABB Creaforce and an am pack of ABB hardcore pack. mmmmm pills for breakfast!


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 9, 2004)

oj


----------



## Nate (Jun 9, 2004)

Odwalla VitaminC moster


----------



## tee (Jun 9, 2004)

Instone protein drink. It was a free sample of Stallone's new protein supp. It sucks.


----------



## Nate (Jun 10, 2004)

lemonade


----------



## Nate (Jun 10, 2004)

now a Grape Carbo force #3 of the day whoooo!


anybody else get 600 carbs a day?


----------



## Nate (Jun 10, 2004)

now Tequilla


----------



## Nate (Jun 10, 2004)

i had too do the Tequilla first, before the Carbo!


----------



## tee (Jun 10, 2004)

What a combo! hahaha


----------



## tee (Jun 13, 2004)

Vanilla protein drink


----------



## tee (Jun 14, 2004)

Myoplex protein drink.


----------



## tee (Jun 19, 2004)

water


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 19, 2004)

low carb beer


----------



## tee (Jul 19, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> low carb beer



Diet Beer????? Blah!


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 19, 2004)

It will get you drunk.  
Michelob Ultra - they're not bad.


----------



## tee (Jul 19, 2004)

I use to think light beer was for pussies. Then I got to be a fat ass from acting cool. I've learned to like light beer a lot more now. lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL!  How's the diet going brother?  Is your cholesterol down any?


----------



## Nate (Aug 7, 2004)

a 32 ounce blonde ale baby!


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 27, 2004)

oj


----------



## tee (Aug 27, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> LOL!  How's the diet going brother?  Is your cholesterol down any?



I dont know. I havent had time to get tested at the docs. 
Drinking a beer


----------



## tee (Sep 14, 2004)

cranberry juice


----------



## tee (Sep 18, 2004)

beer


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 18, 2004)

Cheers bro!!!


----------



## rebhchad (Sep 19, 2004)

water, bud light.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 19, 2004)

sounds like a tasty combo - NOT!!!


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Michey Ultras


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 19, 2004)

Jack and Coke.....or should I say, Jack with a splash of Coke.


----------



## tee (Sep 20, 2004)

jsjs24 said:
			
		

> Jack and Coke.....or should I say, Jack with a splash of Coke.



Can I come over???    :all_cohol


----------



## jsjs24 (Sep 20, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Can I come over???    :all_cohol



Lol, sure Tee.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 20, 2004)

I would show up but I can't drive! :beer:


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 21, 2004)

Winnie? 
You guys quit post whoring! J/K
No wonder everyone has more posts than me.


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL - Dragonrider's on a roll!!!!


----------



## tee (Sep 21, 2004)

I never post whore. If I say something, its DAMN WELL IMPORTANT!


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, I didn't mention any names, but I noticed the guilty parties knew who they were.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 21, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't mention any names, but I noticed the guilty parties knew who they were.


Bump for Dragon.


----------



## tee (Sep 22, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't mention any names, but I noticed the guilty parties knew who they were.


LOL


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 29, 2004)

diet coke


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

Cold water with icecubes here  

Just bought 1L Gordon for this weekend.. last time drinking before I start up my first cycle


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Cool.  For those who may not be aware - ice cold water is the way to go.  The colder it is, the harder your body has to work to bring it up to body temperature, thus causing more calories to be burned.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 29, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Cool.  For those who may not be aware - ice cold water is the way to go.  The colder it is, the harder your body has to work to bring it up to body temperature, thus causing more calories to be burned.




did not know that!


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 29, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> diet coke


Hard coke. Not diet, not 1/2 the sugar, but hard with all the sugar I can get.


----------



## tee (Sep 30, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Hard coke. Not diet, not 1/2 the sugar, but hard with all the sugar I can get.


Ever try Jolt cola? Allt he sugar and twice the caffeine?


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 30, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Ever try Jolt cola? Allt he sugar and twice the caffeine?


Not yet. It sounds like a rush.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 30, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Ever try Jolt cola? Allt he sugar and twice the caffeine?




i worked construction this summer and some dude there gave me a piece of jolt gum.......absolutely horrible.....i had a headache minutes after chewing it.....kinda reminded me of green nyquil....


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Oct 6, 2004)

*drinkin' ... "Rakia" ..*

I recently returned from the Balkans region. While I was there I was intro'd to "rakia" .. that stuff grew on me big time .. cant find any here in the states! 

At any rate .. I like to keep a bottle of Amaretto laying around the office .. I mean the house .. just to keep the stress hounds away!! ;-)

Stumpy


----------



## tee (Oct 18, 2004)

water


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 18, 2004)

protein shake


----------



## tee (Oct 19, 2004)

Milk


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 19, 2004)

water


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2004)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 20, 2004)

beer


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2004)

You're always drinking beer. Lucky dude! 

O.J.


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 20, 2004)

last night beer. this morning sprite.


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2004)

I want a beer 


Drinking lemonade...blah!


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 20, 2004)

You said "lemonade"


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 9, 2005)

MORE BEER  :elephant:


----------



## DragonRider (Jan 9, 2005)

Can I have one?


----------



## imdaman1 (Jan 9, 2005)

Damn right bro - I've got 2 cases - c'mon down.


----------



## imthenextone (Jan 21, 2005)

orange juice


----------

